# If you have a car on order, here is some bad news.



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I USED to have a production date of 27 June, but owner's circle has deleted that line due to the East German workers strike. It is possible that all 3 series production will cease on or about 23 June. Check this out.

http://huknews.hoovers.com/fp.asp?l...&sym=&doc_id=NR20030618140.6_469e000443d73170


----------



## jermar (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh NO! That is bad news. The info for my 330Ci order was entered May 31, the day I bought it. The production date was in the owners circle as June 7. Now this info seems to be gone.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

yup same thing here was showing 7/4, now showing nada

I hate unions


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

I read about that today, that really sucks. I definitely feel for you guys. If it isn't a boat sinking, its something else...


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Are you "the ff" from the other board?*

You know, the guy with the clip art and all the wise cracks that "disappeared" from that other place about 6 months ago?


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

*This is the craziest horse$hit I've heard.*

Can't believe it's happening now and it's all over 3 extra hours of work a week. They can do 3 hours sleeping for crying out loud. =(

The wait is going to suck suck suck suck and suck.


----------



## daghostryder (Feb 25, 2003)

Awww man........
My car was in the paint shop 
I hope they didn't stop in mid paint :dunno: 
Ya think they were nice enough to finish the cars that were in the paint shop:bawling: 
PLEASE telll me they did...please please please please:bawling: 
Hey i hope they didn't just throw these cars together and I'm going to get a lemon now cause they were pissed over three hours:yikes:


----------



## daghostryder (Feb 25, 2003)

hey stevarino I'm in MD too.....and had a prod dat of 6/27. I feel your pain where you in the paint shop as well? This is a sad day....I don't have the heart to tell my wife :bawling:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Man, that really stinks. My car is at the VPC in New Jersy waiting to be transfered here to MD. I got in right under the wire, I guess. I really feel bad for anyone who is stuck waiting for the strike to end.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

daghostryder said:


> *Awww man........
> My car was in the paint shop
> I hope they didn't stop in mid paint :dunno:
> *


It looked from the article like it's the ZF transmission factory. So it's a parts question. Paint is not affected. The problem is that they're not getting the trannies for the 330's.

I'm up sh-t creek, what with a 330 on order, with stick. Anyone know who makes the auto trannies? I also assume the 325's are okay, since their trannies are getrag.


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm waiting for my 325iT for a late July delivery. I guess it's not going to happen. What concerns me most is the fact that we have pissed-off ex Eastern block workers assembling our cars. Maybe this explains why Bimmers are so unreliable:thumbdwn:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*arrrrgh!*

Man, if it's not one thing it's another - last Nov-Dec, it was the West Coast Port Strike (I ordered my car at the end of August, 2002 and picked it up 9 December 2002, but it sat in Bremerhaven after being shipped from Rosslyn [I ordered a 5-speed, which are made in South Africa] for a while), now an East German workers strike!

I hope the strike will be settled quickly, and you guys won't have to wait *too* long! :wailing:


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*this can't be happening*

nononononononononono.... I wonder what they are going to do if I get over there and my car isn't ready. Maybe a factory loaner?


----------



## NuckFuts (Feb 16, 2003)

I got a call on Wednesday from my sales rep that my car was built and it waiting transport. I hope they didn't do a half-assed job with the impending strike.


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*Just called ED*

Word I got is that the strike is NOT affecting July production with August ED - don't know about may/june. 
European Delivery 1-800-932-0831


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *Anyone know how this effects those of us whose cars are built and we are going to do European delivery soon? Three are 3 of us picking up or cars on next friday, 6/27.
> 
> If the delivery folks are still working I don't see why they wouldn't give us our car, but I guess the factory tour would be cancelled if nobody is working.  *


Your car was probably built and has been sitting there for days. My car showed as "production completed" SIX WEEKS before I was scheduled to show up. And we all know how delayed owners circle is.


----------



## akflyer (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a production date of 6/27 too. I checked the owners circle and all my info is still in there. I also have a VIN listed.  I called european delivery and she said they didn't expect any delays and the car was IN production already. Maybe they have enough transmissions to last for a while? 

330Ci / Premium / Sport / Xenons / 18" Wheels
6 - Speed Manual Trans


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *
> I don't know if the article is wrong and the strike won't be in Munich, or if she is wrong. :dunno: But the delivery folks will be working aparently.
> 
> *


It's NOT a BMW strike. It's one of their suppliers--ZF. So BMW can't build cars using the ZF transmission if they aren't getting them from ZF.

So far as I can tell, I'll still be able to do ED in Sept. I'll just have them cut a hole in the floor, and I'll drive around fred flintstone style.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> *I'll just have them cut a hole in the floor, and I'll drive around fred flintstone style. *


Do you think they'll do that for you at the ED center or will you need to go to a dealer in Munich?

Will this void your warranty?

:rofl:


----------



## jermar (Jun 5, 2003)

I wrote to BMW at the owners circle Email page. They wrote back to me today and said they were not aware of any strike. :dunno:


----------



## CMeltmar (Jun 6, 2003)

I wonder if I can cancel my order and get my deposit back if the strike looks like it going to last? I need a car in two months and really can't wait more than that for it.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

*Re: This is the craziest horse$hit I've heard.*



mys_iii said:


> *Can't believe it's happening now and it's all over 3 extra hours of work a week. They can do 3 hours sleeping for crying out loud. =(
> 
> The wait is going to suck suck suck suck and suck.  *


do you want them to be working on your car when they are sleeping through those three hours?


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

*Well. I figure if they're*

actually sleeping, they won't be working on my car but will be getting some more rest. So, when they do start working on it again, they'll be all nice and rested which means better work quality. =)


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

> I hate unions


Yeah!  Then maybe we should tell the East Germans to bring back Communism!!!:loco:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Communism was a beautiful idea....it just got into the hands of the Russians

heh my car (which lost all prod info) is now "scheduled for production" VIN number and all.

Think they can get it all done and wraped by end of day tomorrow??


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

June 20 -- Bayerische Motoren Werke AG, the No. 2 luxury carmaker, said it won't be able to resume normal production until at least 2 1/2 days after the end of a strike in eastern Germany at one of its suppliers. Munich-based BMW will stop production at its Munich and Regensburg, Germany, car plants on Monday because of an interruption of the delivery of transmissions from ZF Friedrichshafen AG. 

IG Metall, Germany's second-largest union, is striking in three eastern German states to have the workweek at manufacturers cut to 35 hours from the current 38. The strike at ZF Friedrichshafen was lengthened to June 28. It was originally scheduled to end today. "We can resume normal production about 2 1/2 days after deliveries resume," said BMW spokeswoman Heike Mueller. ZF Friedrichshafen's factory in the eastern German state of Brandenburg produced 120 transmissions today compared with the normal 700 to 800, said spokesman Andreas Schlegel.


----------

